# How to make database file writable in XP



## jd72 (Dec 20, 2001)

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers (0x80004005)
[Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Operation must use an updateable query.
is what I get when trying to use any of my database stuff. With windows 2k as I was able to right click on the file and add permissions for everyone on the web to be able to write to my database, with windows xp I cannot make it work... Any Suggestions?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What are you using for your web server. Sounds like it's something to do with the server extensions and the scripting engine. I had similar problems when I was trying to use an Access 2000 database on my NT4.0 server with IIS4


----------



## jd72 (Dec 20, 2001)

Should have posted that in the first place. I am running Windows XP pro with IIS 5.1. Prior to this, I was running Windows 2kAS and IIS5. I had it all set up with server extensions and was able to just right click on a Microsoft access database or any file for that matter and choose the security tab and go in and add permissions for an everyone user set up as the Internet user. I obviously do not know how to set that up in windows xp...

Any help you have to offer would be much appreciated...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Sounds like you took a step backwards to me.....going from a true server to a workstation OS. It might have something to do with the user rights you set up while you had it on an 2K server. Is the file system NTFS now and was it NTFS when it was set up on Win2k? Still don't know why you would downgrade to a WS operating system to serve pages.


----------

